
C# 9 Preview - alugili
https://www.c-sharpcorner.com/article/c-sharp-9-preview/
======
fufuCLR
I'm fine as long they keep the output compatible to the ratified C# 5. All the
changes since 7 are something done by external tools or third party if it were
any other language. I get the point changing on language level is to equalize
the tools on every platform. It's a bit diservice to beginners who now can't
separate between OOP concepts and scripting, autoclass, autoproperty etc. Only
thing I don't get is this ref usage: "return ref myStruct;". Why on earth the
JIT passed "return" as "byval" ? Sometimes I wonder if C# design team is
disconnected from inner workings for the .net engine...

------
dotnet2222
Records are meant primarily for immutable cases such as DTOs. If you use them
for mutable data, my guess is it uses some structure sharing to not duplicate
all properties but instead hold pointers to the old unmutated properties.
That's how a lot of immutable paradigms work but I don't know what C#9 does
under the hood

------
fiveminds
I am missing the Discriminated Unions :(

